# The Second Phase Of Retirement



## Lon (Sep 1, 2016)

I like to consider myself in the second phase of my retirement.

I retired at age 57 and I am now 82 & during those 25 years I consider my self very fortunate to have done so many things, met so many wonderful people, traveled Europe & Asia, much of the South Pacific, lived in New Zealand and visited Australia a number of times, played lots of golf, scuba dived many places, played Bocce Ball in a number of countries, bungy jumped on my 65th birthday, white water rated force 4 & 5 rivers, zipped lined the jungles in several countries. sailed on a number of smaller ship cruises.

And now I have no interest in any more extensive travel, my knees and legs told me to give up golf and diving. My physical activities now are just walking and swimming. I now have all the time to read the many books on history that interest me and time to get onto some of the FORUMS that I enjoy and just irritate the hell out of some folks.

My wish is for all Forum Members that have just retired or will retire soon to enjoy their retirement as much as I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## Ray (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks, Lon - that is a nice thought.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks Lon, sounds like you've experienced a lot of cool things in your travels, glad you got so much in before your health started giving you some limitations.  I'm still in phase one, not interested in extensive travels but definitely enjoying my retirement.


----------



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow, Lon, you have been very blessed to enjoy a long and healthy retirement. Keep going, wishing you the best and many more years of health and happiness!


----------



## Skyking (Sep 20, 2016)

Funny, I'm in 'phase 1' but after a lifetime of international and domestic travel I've become quite the home body. I hate travel and there's too much work around my house with a teenager and young wife to keep me grounded (at east that's my excuse). I'm saying this only to point out that one's future course in life depends on where you've been. BTW I'm almost 3 years into retirement now and just finally starting to enjoy the mental freedom. Today I'm loving naps and shopping at Kroger. Quite a 'no responsibility' change from a career of flying jumbo jets or managing nursing facilities. But I'm more content now than ever before.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow Lon...you have had a wonderful retirement ! So nice of you to wish it for others too. Even though I haven't been to the fabulous places you have been, I do love to travel and go mainly to our timeshare in Atlantic City and other beachfront locations on the east coast. I'm hoping to be able to finally take a cruise next year. And I'll probably decide to start flying again (personally boycotting the airlines) at some point. January will be 19 years in retirement, one month before my 70th birthday.  May you have many more interesting, fun years doing whatever you feel like doing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm in phase one.  I'll be 65 in Feb and I retired at 55.  Done a lot since retiring - lived in Uganda for the first two years, travel to Australia, winters in Thailand, many European countries, as well as longer visits to the US. We continue to kayak, take long bike trips, hike, work out faithfully.  Enjoying retirement!!  Hope we can continue to travel and enjoy life as we are now.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2016)

Got back yesterday from a visit to my daughter in California. I managed to have a big time "senior moment" coming home; I left my tote bag at the airport!  It had my Kindle, a few favorite pieces of jewelry, and my daily pills. All my other stuff was in a small suitcase, which I did not abandon.

To my amazement, I got it back!  The police saw it sitting there and turned it in to Lost and Found. So, my son and I returned to the airport today and retrieved it. That's got to be one of the top ten stupidest things I have ever done. But it's a big relief to get it back. We don't appreciate how important all our small items are until we start thinking of what a pain it would be to have to replace them!


----------



## Turtleclan (May 19, 2017)

I'm surprised these posts are still active.  I am a traveler for pleasure not for work. I think you are more apt to lose things on travel days. You are out of your element and there is an obstacle course to run through before you can even board. Its just stressful. I've left items in cabs, airports, train stations, ships and hotel rooms from here to Europe.  Not every trip but still too often over the years.


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2017)

Turtleclan said:


> I'm surprised these posts are still active.  I am a traveler for pleasure not for work. I think you are more apt to lose things on travel days. You are out of your element and there is an obstacle course to run through before you can even board. Its just stressful. I've left items in cabs, airports, train stations, ships and hotel rooms from here to Europe.  Not every trip but still too often over the years.



Hats are my "specialty".  I've left hats strewn all over the Western, North and South Hemispheres.  I look forward to eventually losing one in the Far East......


----------



## Butterfly (May 20, 2017)

I've left a trail of sunglasses and umbrellas.


----------



## Trade (May 21, 2017)

I've been noticing that some of the posts I thought I made are not there.  

I've been wondering if they are being scrubbed by the forum administration because they are too provocative. 

It's OK if they are because I can get pretty carried away when it comes to Politics. 

But then on the other hand I'm getting a pretty good case of CRS in my old age and it could be that I'm just forgetting to hit the submit button.


----------

